# Northern Italy?



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone on here in northern Italy? I'm new to the area and would like to meet some enthusiasts and help with anything that I can-


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Wish you were here state side to build my new amp rack dude. We are trying to retro fit it to the Spartan box you built me so I can retain it!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I know that you and the great guys you surround yourself with will be able to knock it out of the park! I wish I was able to help my friend!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Im in neighbour country - Slovenia - so if you have plans to visit just send me PM

BTW - this week is EMMA Finals in Salzburg - Austria


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

LBaudio said:


> Im in neighbour country - Slovenia - so if you have plans to visit just send me PM
> 
> BTW - this week is EMMA Finals in Salzburg - Austria


I am Dave's neighbor in Northern Italy near Pordenone... for the next few months anyway, until Dave moves a bit further north.

I am interested in visiting Slovenia (Ljubljana is about a 2.5 hour drive) and attending EMMA events next year.

cheers


----------

